
Our commitment to a more capable web - waffle_ss
https://blog.chromium.org/2018/11/our-commitment-to-more-capable-web.html
======
mindcrime
_Since the beginning of Chrome we have worked to provide a solid foundation
for modern web applications._

Bullshit. Implement MathML, then come talk to me about how _" we strongly
believe that every developer should have access to the capabilities they need
to make a great web experience, and we want to support them as they do"_.

And this?

 _Developer feedback is critical to help us ensure we’re shipping the right
features_

No, it isn't. If it were, you would have a working MathML implementation.

